# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам деревообрабатывающий станок УБДН-6М Универсальный!

## parenek

*1980 грн.* 
*Доставка по Одессе и Украине.*

http://www.ubdn-6m.com.ua/
На сайте Вы можете найти:
Зернодробилка универсальная
Трансформатор сварочный бытовой
Насос погружной для скважин.

----------


## parenek

Большая просьба всех кто владеет этим станком, вылаживать фото своих изделий, которые Вы делали на УБДН-6М.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## vennil111

[QUOTE=parenek;17882590]Большая просьба всех кто владеет этим станком, вылаживать фото своих изделий, которые Вы делали на УБДН-6М.
Заранее благодарен![/QUOTE
Покажите изделия пожлуйста

----------


## vennil111

> Большая просьба всех кто владеет этим станком, вылаживать фото своих изделий, которые Вы делали на УБДН-6М.
> Заранее благодарен!


 Покажете изделия пожалуйста

----------


## Sded

во блин, раньше они вроде по 100 баксов были...

----------


## parenek

раньше за 100 баксов месяц жить можно было...

----------


## parenek

> Большая просьба всех кто владеет этим станком, вылаживать фото своих изделий, которые Вы делали на УБДН-6М.
> Заранее благодарен!


 первые выложил

----------


## "Мамина радость"

Скажите, Вы просто продавец или это Ваши работы на станке?

----------


## parenek

продается..

----------


## parenek

продается..

----------


## MrLexus

Вы продаете новый или б/у?
Сколько просите?
Реальный покупатель 0989684181

----------


## parenek

> Вы продаете новый или б/у?
> Сколько просите?
> Реальный покупатель 0989684181


 все станки новые с гарантией 12 месяцев...подробности на сайте http://www.ubdn-6m.com.ua

----------


## parenek

продается..

----------


## ВАЛЬКО

> продается..


 А со скидкой какая цена???

----------


## parenek

Со скидкой уже 2200грн
Подробности и цены уточняйте на сайте http://ubdn-6m.com.ua

----------


## parenek

900вт и 1500вт. остальное все одинаковое

----------


## parenek

продается..

----------


## parenek

продается..

----------


## demiskot

вот такой.продаю за 850гр.

----------


## parenek

в продаже

----------


## parenek

цены изменились см деревообрабатывающие станки

----------


## parenek

в продаже...

----------


## Володя1

Станок в наличии и ето все что на фото больше ничего к нему нету

----------


## гора

станочек решает все проблемы по дому,разжигает настроение потворить,
приспособить старую фанерку  к месту .
сильно не стоит расчитывать на его токарные возможности.,все приблуды на нем не более чем игрушки.

----------


## parenek

в продаже...

----------


## parenek

продается...

----------


## parenek

в продаже..

----------


## grinbult

цена?

----------

